# Double diplexing



## jwhitaker0063 (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's what I have
500 dish with a twin plus (dpp)
322 receiver and a 311 receiver

1 single RG6 cable ran from dish to ground block to diplexers then to the 322 with a triplexer. 

The customer doesn't want another line ran from the dish because I'll have to dig up about 70ft of his yard. Is there any way to install another receiver without using another sat feed?

Was thinking I could possibly use a splitter/separator/ or diplexer in the line to feed the 311


----------

